# permesso de sogerno



## niceguyjohn (Feb 7, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if a premisso de sogorno expires. I have one but it is about 8 years old now.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you an UK citizen? You don't need one anymore.


----------

